# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  Structural Cypress Span Tables?

## johnstonfencing

Hello All, 
Anyone know of and can direct me towards span table for Structural Cypress (F5-F7)? 
Or is it the same as F7 Treated Pine? 
Building a Kids fort out of cypress but would like to know the correct spans etc 
Cheers 
Craig

----------


## phild01

F4-F27 would apply to any timber type.  Can use F5 Cyprus in lieu of F5 Pine.

----------


## METRIX

> Hello All, 
> Anyone know of and can direct me towards span table for Structural Cypress (F5-F7)? 
> Or is it the same as F7 Treated Pine? 
> Building a Kids fort out of cypress but would like to know the correct spans etc 
> Cheers 
> Craig

  What are the spans you wnat to do? 
Cypress comes in different dimensions to Pine, eg: Joists of F5 Cypress 125x38 will span 1500 with a rated capacity of 86% and have a 3mm deflection.
For F5 KD Pine a 120x35 will do exactly the same, 2400 span F5 Pine 190x35 rates 68% 4mm deflection,  175x50 F5 Cypress 70% 4mm deflection, or 200x38mm 64% 4mm  
Cypress usually need to just go the next closest size up to match F5 pine specs.

----------


## johnstonfencing

Thanks for the quick replies. 
Just planning on building a simple platform with four posts and dimensions of approx 2000 X 1500, mainly just to accomodate a ladder and slide! 
Also planning on using 120X31 White Cypress Decking on top, what joist spacing would this decking require? 
Cheers

----------


## METRIX

> Thanks for the quick replies. 
> Just planning on building a simple platform with four posts and dimensions of approx 2000 X 1500, mainly just to accomodate a ladder and slide! 
> Also planning on using 120X31 White Cypress Decking on top, what joist spacing would this decking require? 
> Cheers

  *Joists to span 2.0m* 
F5 150x50 will do that rated at 69% 4mm deflection
F5 150x38 rated at 87% 6mm deflection 
F7 150x38 rated at 79% 5mm deflection.  *Bearers to span 1.5m*
F5 175x50 F5 will work well 60% loaded 1mm deflection
F5 175x38 will also work at 81% 2mm deflection 
If you rotate the timbers  *Joists to span 1.5m*
F5 125x38 84% 3mm
F5 125x50 64% 2mm  *Bearers to span 2.0m*
F5 200x38 82% 3mm
F5 200x50 60% 2mm 
Joist spacing always 450.

----------


## johnstonfencing

Thanks Metrix that's fantastic, much appreciated. 
Cheers

----------

